# Liebherr 974 excavator in H0 scale



## ps_jam4

Hello

My first post here 
I've just finished painting and weathering Kibri's excavator. I'm curious what are You thinking about it 


































































Model is for sale on ebay, if somebody interested 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251112124596

Best regards from Poland!


----------



## Big Ed

I think it looks great,:thumbsup:
Put a e bay link in your thread for those who may want to bid on it.


----------



## gofisher2

All I can say is WOW! You are very talented. The weathering job is spot on! If I could weather engines half as good as you I would be very happy.


----------



## sstlaure

Looks fantastic.


----------



## turducken34

Wow! Nice job, that looks great!


----------



## Big Ed

It is a nice job.:thumbsup:

It got no bidders on e bay, might be priced a little high?


----------



## Big Ed

Here is what he started with and the finished results.:thumbsup:


















Excellent job, just a bit much to spend on it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It is very well done, maybe at the new price it'll get some nibbles.

I should send him my Komatsu PC350LC-8 for a similar treatment.


----------



## tjcruiser

Man ... that things looks completely REAL. Excellent detailing / weathering!!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks just like it got driven off a construction site. :thumbsup:


----------



## UPBigBoy

One thing on your weathering - the rams of the hydraulic cylinders should be very shiny/bright, they don't gather dirt as there are wipers on the seals to keep them clean so they don't destroy the seals and leak.

I know you have a lot of time into this but your starting price is really high. Unless you do this as a business and they are custom done so the person that owns it knows the price up front you will never be able to recover your costs to do these. Ask me how I know. Also with this being a very small model most people shy away from them; if this was a 1:25 scale or larger you would have a bigger market to appeal to.

It is a great looking model though.

Jim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Excellent point on the hydralic cylinders, they do indeed stay nice and bright. We must not be that observant, nobody else noticed that.


----------

